# Treadle machine



## Ann Mary (Nov 29, 2004)

I was given my DH's gramndmother's old Damascus Grand treadle machine about 20 years ago and it has been sitting in the living room doing nothing for that long of a time. I was always GOING to get to it and use it. Well, last week while sewing up an apron on my White jean's Machine it froze up. After spending over an hour on it myself and my DH another hour on it it still would not work right. :shrug: I looked over at the treadle and said....guess it's time! Since it hasn't been used for probably at least 40 years we had alot of oiling, & cleaning to do on it. Got on line and found a picture to show us where many of the oilling points were and were actually able to order a manual! Which I did...and then, of course,...I found the one in the machine! All folded up and hard to read it all but most of the important parts to read were still there. Anyways, my sweet DH worked on it until it was easy to move the peddle and it didn't squeak terribly and I actually finished up the apron on it yesterday! I was so excited about doing that! So, just want to encourage anyone out there that has one is storage somewhere to get it out and use it if you can. Just be sure you have some kind of overhead lighting and go for it!  Anyone else out the have a Damascus Grand sold by Montgomery Wards that may be able to answer a few of my questions ...about the needles, tension, etc.?? :shrug: Thanks!


----------



## goatsareus (Jun 23, 2007)

Neat story, thanks for sharing.
I have safely passed through my treadle sewing machine phase, had 7 at one point. Now I am down to two; my grandmothers' Singer which she had electrified in the 1930's. When I got her machine, I yanked that motor off and purchased a base cabinet at an auction. It was not a Singer cabinet so DH had some modifying to do. I also have a White Rotary treadle that looks like crap but sews like a dream, also an auction purchase. While at auctions, I picked up some old manuals, but none for a Damascus. What kind of bobbin does it have?


----------



## Ann Mary (Nov 29, 2004)

I'm not sure how to describe it....it has solid sides and it the bobbin load is down on the left. Thankfully I found 3-4 bobbins in a drawer.


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

I have a Franklin (Sears) circa 1930's treadle in an oak cabinet that I purchased at auction. I replaced the leather belt but have been unable to get it to sew a proper seam. I spoke with the sewing machine repair people I asked if they did treadles and they do. In fact, the man's wife said he really loved treadles so I'm going to send mine for repairs after I save up a few $'s. The cabinet on this treadle is different from any I've ever seen in that the treadle folds up into the side of the cabinet which makes it usable as a desk. It also has the long bobbin/shuttle which I'm not fond of but if it works I don't really mind that much. 

One thing I noticed thru the years is that women usually placed their sewing machines in front of a window. North windows were preferred. When I bought my treadle it had an electric clip on light attached. The cord on it was dangerous so we removed it, but dh may rewire it if I get the machine working.


----------



## COSunflower (Dec 4, 2006)

Mine has the long "bullet" type bobbin too. How do you fill yours? I've been doing it by hand.


----------



## Ann Mary (Nov 29, 2004)

Yesterday I was so tickled!  I figured out how to use the bobbin rewinder! Mine are the regular round ones but they don't hold as much as a modern bobbin...and it loads down under on the left of the needle. I used it on 2 layers of very heavy denim and I was totally impressed! It went right through that 2-4 layers of heavy material like it was butter! Far better than my Jeans Machine would have....actually...it wouldn't have done it! I also figured out how to 'set' the seam since there isn't reverse on it. This one is also in an pretty oak cabinent with neat little upper 'hidden' drawers. But,...during part of the 20 +years it sat unattended before I got it it was under a leaky spot in the roof... :grump: so part of the veneer on the left top of the cabinent is gone. Yesterday I made up some furiniture polish with olive oil and lemon EO and rubbed it all in and it looks so pretty now! It really brought the character out in the wood. Anyone know where I can look to find out how old this machine is? All I see on it is : Damascus Grand A92479 Happy sewing!


----------



## Ann Mary (Nov 29, 2004)

COSunflower.....my little booklet doesn't match up to my machine and so it shows how to load the long bobbin. Perhaps it would help you out to look at that? I can e-mail you that page if you'd like. Just p.m. me and I'll scan and send it.


----------



## madcreations (Sep 28, 2007)

look here for info on using treadles

http://www.treadleon.net/

it's a great site and email list

there's a link on the sewing machine shop page about winding the long bobbins, vibrating shuttles


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

Most long bobbin machines I've used have had a bobbin winder on the front. You use it like most bobbin winders, in that you loosen the knob in the center of the hand wheel so that when you power the machine the needle doesn't go up and down. You put the bobbin on the winder, start the thread, push the winder back against the leather belt, and treadle away and the winder does its job. There are usually thread guides of some sort to tension the thread as it comes off the spool. 

My machine works that way, a Singer I used to have did and my mom's old Minnesota machine does.


----------

